# Funny Articles on Contemporary Music



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here are a couple of articles I thought were quite funny, especially about those recognizable types of contemporary music, a real hoot. An interesting idea I just read from composer Ned Rorem, that people only pretend to like Elliott Carter, an enthusiasm "that they don't actually feel".

I can share my own experience. I always want to broaden my listening experience. Sometimes you just have to dig into it and "feel it", like you are getting into the heart of the music, and the mind of the composer. It always works eventually. It's as if I figured out an algorithm that makes the music tick, I understand the composer for making the choices as they did. I leave the music feeling satisfied. After a while I come back to it, remembering having connected. Then after a short while listening, I'm taken aback "What the heck is this music?!" and I realize (rightly or wrongly) how thin a thread the music is hanging by.

https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2015/11/19/contemporary-classical-listening/

https://www.nybooks.com/articles/1998/06/25/whos-afraid-of-the-avant-garde-an-exchange/

Be polite towards your fellow TC'er (I can see this thread getting personal). Just share your experiences, good or bad.


----------

